# bubbles



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My sister has what are called "unbreakable" bubbles. We blew some on the bridge today and here are some pictures.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Pretty!  

DD was blowing bubbles in the back yard today too, but I never thought of taking pictures.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ok, Miss Scarlet, but what was that you were wearing?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Ok, Miss Scarlet, but what was that you were wearing?


huh?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

How did you do that?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

lonestar said:


> How did you do that?


Do what?


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I love the bubbles! Bubbles make me happy. Especially the ones clinging to the wire mesh of the fence. (Klingon bubbles, I guess.) Great pics!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Do what?


Get the bubbles to stick on those places?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

These are not your average soap bubbles.


Unique polymer bubbles that actually harden when they hit the air 
Just dip the stick in the bubble formula and blow. 
Catch 'em, stack 'em and watch 'em roll along the floor 
Last for hours, even days! 
Harmless, non-toxic bubbles


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

The Queen of Mean playing with bubbles.  Who woulda thunk it?  



Nice pics!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> The Queen of Mean playing with bubbles. Who woulda thunk it?
> 
> Nice pics!


Correction: the queen of mean was taking pictures of bubbles that her sister was blowing.

And thanks.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope they have those on Amazon Prime because I have to have them.

YES! They do. Right on!

Thank you, your Majesty!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I would not reccommend this, but I once "bubbled" my boss's office.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I would not reccommend this, but I once "bubbled" my boss's office.


LOL. Sounds like something I would do. Except, being unemployed, don't have a boss right now. My ex-boss and the other engineers I worked for, however, would have taken it a step farther: ordered the solution in a tank, and, starting with the shop and warehouse, proceed to bubble the entire building. (You should have seen what we did with a tank of helium, some spray paint, and garbage bags.)

I miss those guys. Whatever my next job might be, tech writing for anyone else just won't be the same.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, I have to have those bubbles.  Bye, going shopping.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm glad I got my order in earlier... LOL. Sent some to my sister and niece in MN too, for their Autumn Equinox shared birthdays.  You seriously rock, my Queen! I can't wait until Thursday!


----------

